# Angel zusammen stellen bei der prüfung



## tomek1983 (1. Mai 2009)

Hi leute hab am 27.05 angelschein prüfung, nur leider klappt das mit den Ruten nicht so ganz bei mir.
Hat vielleicht einer welche unterlagen mit bildern und genuen beschreibung dafür.
Wäre euch echt dankbar.


----------



## Tap80 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angel zusammen stellen bei der prüfung*

http://www.fangplatz.de/fischerpruefung/angelschein-nrw/pruefung-nrw-praxis/

Da steht alles...


----------

